# Tyre Size



## citizensnips2008 (2 Feb 2009)

Just wondering if the road tyres id like to put on my MTB would fit, the tyre atm says 26 x 200 on the side and the only road slicks i can find are 26 x 1.25 any thoughts? thanks


----------



## spence (3 Feb 2009)

More important, what rims to you have???

The width/dimensions of the rim will determine the suitable/possible width of tyre to be used. ie Mavic XC717 will go 1.00 to 2.10 whereas an EN321 will go 2.10 to 2.5. Although I run 2.3's on my 717 during the summer (whatever that is).....


----------



## citizensnips2008 (3 Feb 2009)

how do i check?


----------



## spence (3 Feb 2009)

The make and model should be on the rim somewhere or if unbranded check the bikes spec (shop or manufacturers web site) then check the rim makers site for info.


----------



## e-rider (5 Feb 2009)

There are loads and loads of road slicks available ranging from 26*1.0 to 26*2.0 and many sizes in between. Look on the CRC website to get an idea - they literaly have about 15 different ones! 

Generally, road slicks for mtbs are around the 26*1.3 to 26*1.75 size. 

I would say almost for certain that any tyre size from 26*1.5 to 26*2.1 will fit your wheels easily - it really is that simple! 

The only time you need to check the exact size of your rims is if you want to get super narrow 26*1.0 or fat 26*2.3 tyres - but even these fit most rims!


----------



## citizensnips2008 (5 Feb 2009)

thank you ill order them soon hehe cant wait.


----------



## Mirco (6 Feb 2009)

careful here. check your tyres carefully to look for ETRTO sizing. 26 x 1 1/2 IS NOT the same as 26 x 1,5. if both are decimal (or comma, depending on region) notation, great. there are several standards, they are commonly available, some seem like they'll work, but might not quite fit. That said, I use 26" x 1.25 slick tyres in the summer, 26" x 2.1 in the winter (Nokian Extreme 296) and have excellent results, note that my rims are 25mm wide, the tyres are only a hair wider than the rims. very cool looking. as long as the BSD (Bead Seat Diameter), which is the ETRTO measurement I mentioned earlier is the same, any tire will work on that rim. at the extremes, a super-narrow tire on a super-wide rim will feel relatively hard at the same pressure compared to on a narrower rim because it doesn't bulge out as much, and will not flex as "supple-y" as a wider tire would. And conversely, a very wide tire on a narrow rim might flex excessively, especially at low pressure, because it is standing on a relatively narrow base. May lead to washout in corners.


----------

